# Preise für Lizenzen



## dpd80 (30 August 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte einen normalen PC (also nix von Siemens) zur Störungssuche und für kleine Änderungen an eine Anlage stellen und wollte mir das vorher alles schonmal durchrechnen. Leider weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau, was ich für die Siemens-Lizenzen einplanen muss. Kann mir da vielleicht kurz jemand helfen?

Ich brauche ein Step 7 Prof, ein Step 5 und Pro Tool.

Danke schonmal


----------



## centipede (31 August 2006)

Hi,

Step7 Prof 2006
6ES7810-5CC10-0YA5
2500,- €

Protool Pro ohne RT Lizenz
        6AV6582-2BX06-0DX0      
1750,-€

und jetzt der Hammer 

Step5
6ES5 894-0MA04
*3010,-€
*
Ich hoffe dir hat es jetzt nicht die Sprache verschlagen bei den Preisen.

Gruß Centi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 August 2006)

Aber speziell zu den Hammerpreisen gibt es ja brauchbare und bezahlbare Alternativen, z.B. von pi, träger, ibh, mhj und natürlich von uns: http://www.deltalogic.de/software/pg26.htm. Wir verwenden sogar dasselbe Dateiformat. Im- und Export bzw. konvertieren ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## seeba (31 August 2006)

centipede schrieb:


> Step5
> 6ES5 894-0MA04
> *3010,-€*


Frechheit, wenn ich den Funktionsumfang von STEP5 mit dem von STEP7 Prof. vergleiche.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 August 2006)

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass die Warensumme für das S5-Software-Lager konstant bleibt. Und mit jedem verkauften Stück werden halt die restlichen teurer  Und das obwohl die Software schon seit längerem keine offensichtlichen bzw. wesentlichen Ergänzungen oder Weiterentwicklungen erhalten hat.


----------



## maxi (31 August 2006)

Step 5 könnte ja endlich mal Freeware werden.

Also Tip: Kauf es dir bei Ebay für 10 Euro, lass dir nur das Certificate of Lizenz schicken, die Disketten soll er wegschmeissen und lade es dir dann beim Esel. Dann hast du das Programm und ein Certificate für.

Falls du wirklich nur bissel änderst udn Stärungssuche machst kauf dir ein 5.3 bei Ebay. Achte aber auf das Cerificate of Licence. Die gelbe Diskette ist humbug wenn du kein Certificate hast; Welchen Key du dann beutzt auch. Hauptsache du hast die Lizence zum Steppen *fg*

Bei Protool weiss ich gar nicht ob man eine Licence benötigt.
Ich glaube die gibt es mitlerweile wie bei Microwin und S7Lite zum selbstausdrucken.


----------



## maxi (31 August 2006)

Eben gesehen,
das geilste ist ja das hier 



6ES7810-5CC10-0YA7 

SIMATIC S7, *STEP7* PROF ED2006, DATENTRAEGER INCL. TRIAL LICENSE FUER 14 TAGE, E-SW, SW UND DOKU. AUF CD, LICENSE KEY AUF CD, KLASSE A, 5-SPRACHIG (D,E,F,I,S), ABLAUFFAEHIG UNTER WIN2000PROF/XPPROF, REFERENZ-HW: S7-300/400, C7 

25,00 €

Kauf dir 10 von denen und tu jedesmal die Licence drauf und danach gleich wieder runter


----------



## Eckart (3 September 2006)

*nix siemens*

Hallo,
hatte einen ähnlichen Fall und dieses mit einer alten S5/S7 version von IBH gelöst.
wenn nähere Infos benötigt werden, mail mir bitte


----------



## guluma (3 September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe das ganze Forum schon ein paar Tage durchgelesen und denke das ich hier genau richtig bin.
Ich habe zwei Anlagen (S5-115,S300-315 2-DP) zu betreuen. Ein PG scheidet wegen dem viel zu hohen Preis aus. Habe vor kurzem einen neuen Lapttop mit RS 232  Schnittstelle gekauft. 
Wenn ich die Step7 prof. kaufe und eine ältere Lizenz von Step5 (bekomme ich umsonst ) auf meinem Laptop installiere benötige ich z.B. einen MPI-Adapter für die S7 und den S5-Com Adapter von Deltalogic. Bei der S5 gibt es anscheinent Porbleme mit W2k und. WinXP
Bin ich so auf dem richtigen Weg oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?

Jetzt schon vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Mfg
guluma


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 September 2006)

guluma schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Step7 prof. kaufe und eine ältere Lizenz von Step5 (bekomme ich umsonst ) auf meinem Laptop installiere benötige ich z.B. einen MPI-Adapter für die S7 und den S5-Com Adapter von *Deltalogic*.


  



> Bei der S5 gibt es anscheinent Porbleme mit W2k und. WinXP


Es hängt von der Version der S5-Software ab. Die Version 7.x kann mit W2K und XP umgehen. Welche (kostenlose) Version soll denn zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## guluma (3 September 2006)

Hallo Herr Hönle
Es handelt sich um die Version 7.21

Mfg
guluma


----------



## Rainer Hönle (3 September 2006)

Die sollte keine Probleme bereiten (soweit ich weiß  ).


----------



## Question_mark (3 September 2006)

*STEP5 Version 7.X*

Hallo Rainer,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Version 7.x kann mit W2K und XP umgehen.



Da muss ich jetzt ein kleines Veto einlegen. Rainer, im Prinzip hast Du recht, aber...
Windows XP wird erst offiziell mit STEP5 Version 7.2 unterstützt, die meisten Funktionen machen trotzdem keine grossen Probleme. Aber die kleinen Gemeinheiten haben es in sich :
1) Lesen und Schiessen von Flash-Eproms (z.B. der Typen 6ES5 374-XXX)     
    nicht möglich (und sogar in V7.2 ist ein kleiner Umweg nötig)
2) Einige COM-Pakete benötigen STEP5 V7.2, sonst geht es nicht.
3) Der externe USB-Prommer wird erst ab Version 7.2 unterstützt.
4) CP 56XX wird ebenfalls erst ab Version 7.2 unterstützt.

Ich dachte mir, das würde Dich interessieren. Aber auch ich bin der Meinung, dass diese von Siemens nur noch bei einem neuem Windows-OS mit minimalem Aufwand aktualisierte Software möglichst schnell in den Freeware-Bereich überführt werden sollte...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2006)

:???: War ich mal wieder vorschnell, aber man lernt ja nie aus :???:
Zum Glück liegt ja 7.21 vor. *aufschnauf'


----------



## Aventinus (24 Oktober 2014)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Aber auch ich bin der Meinung, dass diese von Siemens nur noch bei einem neuem Windows-OS mit minimalem Aufwand aktualisierte Software möglichst schnell in den Freeware-Bereich überführt werden sollte...



Hat Siemens jetzt auch fast gemacht.... aktuell liegt der Listenpreis für Produkt STEP 5 V7.2 Basispaket für PG 7xx und PC  bei 5804€ :shock:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> ... aktuell liegt der Listenpreis für Produkt STEP 5 V7.2 Basispaket für PG 7xx und PC  bei 5804€ :shock:



Ist doch ganz klar. Lagerkosten, Logistik, und die drei alten Frauen die tagein, tagaus die Disketten refreshen. Und nicht zu vergessen, die Schutzmaßnahmen gegen Sonneneruptionen! All diese Kosten summieren sich über Jahrzehnte ganz gewaltig. Kauft das wirklich noch wer?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2014)

Noch ein verblichenes Thema, dessen Totenruhe gestört wird.


----------



## Aventinus (24 Oktober 2014)

Schon klar, aber mir war danach, den aktuellen Preis für die S5 Lizenz hier zu posten nachdem ich den Preis von Siemens mitgeteilt bekam.

Und ja, Dagobert, einer unserer Kunden möchte seinem Elektriker die relevanten Lizenzen kaufen


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Oktober 2014)

OK, ich würde das als eindeutiges Zeichen werten, dass 
man besser ein S5 für Windows von IBH kaufen soll ...


----------



## Aventinus (24 Oktober 2014)

Step 5 von Siemens geht zu dem Preis gar nicht. Da hast du auf jeden Fall recht.

Aber irgendwie fällt mir grad der Satz von Markus ein:

_Erst holt irgendein Komiker einen 10 Jahre alten Beitrag aus dem Keller und dann kommt auch gleich der nächste Vogel und klatscht seine Werbung rein... -->Closed!   _


----------

